# MS NYC Century



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

In further attempt to cast off my "shill" label, here are some comments on how my MB Le Champion and i handled the ride thsi past Sunday.
I did the ride last year on my old reliable cannondale and suffered a bit on the hills due to the weight (mine and the bike's--can't blame the bike for everything) and limited gearing. This year I was a bit concerned about how i would feel after 7 hours in the saddle with the new geometry--training rides having been limited to a max of 50 miles (job and family take precedence over long rides).
Happy to report that the bike gave me a nice comfortable ride and the improved components/lighter weight really helped on this hilly ride.
Was surprised when i saw another MB bike on the ride--first time since i bought mine. 
The bike also handled nicely on the flats and the downhills--felt solid and responsive.
again, only my personal experiences--not trying to convince anybody to do anyhting or buy anything.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

fran2537 said:


> In further attempt to cast off my "shill" label, here are some comments on how my MB Le Champion.....


As long as you keep mentioning a BD product in (nearly) every post, it'll never happen. :mad2:


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*damned if you do and damned if you dont*

last time i looked this was a motobecane forum. seems like this is exactly the place to mention them. 

if i did a ride report in the geographic section, which i do, i would refrain from mentioning the bike brand unless asked.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I said "nearly"

:thumbsup:


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

i realize i am still a newbie to the forum, but seriously, what did you expect in the Motobecane forum? a discussion of my Giant mountain bike?
Just trying to give feedback on the product--frankly if the bike had not performed well or left me disappointed i would have mentioned that as well (and i can assure you that if i become disenchanted with MB or BD at some point in time i will make it known with the same enthusiasm)--since it would be what i assume people coming to this section of the forum want to know about. 
so while i am at, if would be nice if BD added an "800" to the site--only dealing via anonymous emails does nothing to dispel the much discussed image that they are playing fast and loose with the public


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

fran2537 said:


> i realize i am still a newbie to the forum, but seriously, what did you expect in the Motobecane forum? a discussion of my Giant mountain bike?


No, I'd expect someone who's trying to "cast off the shill label" to post everywhere else and about anything else other than Motobecanes. Seems obvious to me. 






_*My Bikes Direct Disclaimer*__
I have nothing against the company or the bikes. If they sold framesets I would've bought an Immortal Force instead of Leader. _


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

If you guys dont' like BD and Motobecane so much, why do you come to the MB review? No one is bothering you whenever you post. Why come here and harass people?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

re-read my "disclaimer", I like the bikes and enjoy reading about ride reports and whatnot. The OP is the one who opened up with the shill statement....and I commented on it.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

covenant said:


> re-read my "disclaimer", I like the bikes and enjoy reading about ride reports and whatnot. The OP is the one who opened up with the shill statement....and I commented on it.




Oops. Sorry Covenant. I didn't see that it was kind of small. Isn't vision the first thing that goes as you get older?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Sorry, I was trying to be cute and do the legalese-small-print thingy.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

that makes no sense. 
the purpose of the forums generally is for folks to share their experiences and information.
your suggestion is that i ignore the fact that most of my cycling is done on the MB and not provide feedback good or bad about it. 
no wait a second--now i get it, your suggestion is that i only refrain from posting positive comments. again, not the point of the forums.

i cant help it if i am happy with the new bike. check my ip addresses if you still want to call me a shill. i post from work and home--neither of which has any connection to BD. i have been posting about real experiences with a product that i use. 

dont like--dont read it.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Your the one who keeps bringing up the shill thing...post after post. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

ok--what would you suggest be posted in the this section of the forums? 
since your initial response to my opening of the thread was not a comment on the ride or the bike but how i when i should post.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

Covenant,
That is a bit disengenuous. your initial comment was not about the bikes or the ride, but criticized the nature of my posts to this particular forum.
again i ask--besides the bikes that are the focus of this section what do you suggest we write about in the MB-Mercier forum?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

okay okay....i give up...you win! 


May your BD-related post count soar like an eagle 
and on that note...I'm out!


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*olive branch*

dude, not my point. if i dont post as much in the other areas it is because i don't have anything helpful to add there. my technical expertise is pretty shallow. frankly, aside from the posts here where i try to be accurate and objective, i think my only really helpful post was giving a set of ride directions for the suburbs north of NYC. 

what i do respectfully ask is that you and the other members try to be a little more patient and not relflexively critical of us here on the what is admittedly not the most elite of the forum sections. if someone is trying to shine folks on--by all means jump on it: like the goofy review posted for the immortal team which suggested that the retail price was really $3K.

sorry, couldnt find a offered handshake icon.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

fran2537 said:


> sorry, couldnt find a offered handshake icon.


how this:


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

works for me.
enjoy the weekend.


----------

